# Prepositions and accusative pronouns



## elroy

Hello,

According to my book, the accusative pronouns _niego_, _nią_, _nie_, and _nich_ are used only after prepositions.  I'm interested in knowing whether the converse is also true, i.e. are these forms _required_ after prepositions, or is it possible to say, for example, _Czekam na go_?

Using _czekać na_ as an example, could you tell me which of the following is possible, if any?

_Czekam na go._
_Czekam na jego._
_Czekam na ją._
_Czekam na je._
_Czekam na ich._

Bardzo dziękuję.


----------



## Anatoli

None is possible from your list, IMHO, use _niego, nią, nie, and nich_.


----------



## Jana337

I agree; the short ones are weird. 

But the emphatic one sounds fine: _Czekam na jego (i nie na ciebie)!


_


----------



## Anatoli

Jana, "czekam na jego telefon" perhaps? Using "jego" as a possessive, not a personal pronoun?


----------



## Jana337

I am deeply convinced it can be both, like "jeho" in Czech.


----------



## Anatoli

Thanks, Jana. My gut feel let me down.


----------



## cajzl

It is customary in many (if not all) Slavic languages that the personal pronouns have *ň* (palatal nasal) instead of *j* after the prepositions. It is usually true for all cases and all prepositions.

If you are interested this is an explanation:

In Protoslavic the common prepositions *v* (in), *k* (to) and *s* (with) had the following forms: *vъn, kъn, sъn*;
hence* vъn jem**ь* -> *vъ njemь*


----------



## cajzl

IMHO "_Czekam na niego" _is right.


----------



## Jana337

*Rethinking it*

You were right, Anatoli.  I don't know what I was thinking. I am still quite sure that "jego" can be a personal pronoun but not after a preposition.


----------



## glisssta

As far as I know "jego" can't be used as personal pronoun... It is purely possessive.


----------



## dn88

_Czekam na niego_. 
_Czekam na jego_. 

As to "jego", it can be used as the personal pronoun, chiefly at the beginning of a sentence, e.g.

_Jego nie da się usprawiedliwić_.

But it's wrong (or at least it's harsh to my ears) to use "jego" somewhere in the middle of a sentence:

_Nie da się jego usprawiedliwić_.

I would definitely say:

_Nie da się go usprawiedliwić._


----------



## Thomas1

Just to add something more; it may be sometimes possible to use _jego_ somewhere in the middle of a sentence when we want to stress that's he (it is very often juxtaposed with another contrasting element):
_Wysłał tam jego a nie mnie, bardzo mnie to zabolało ponieważ nie kiwnął nawet palcem przy tym projekcie._
_Rozmawialismy o nim przez telefon i nie uwierzysz; to właśnie jego chcą zatrudnić mimo gorszych kwaliwikacji od większości kandydatów._
In these sentences I wouldn't use _go_ at all. 



Tom


----------



## elroy

Thanks to everyone for your responses.   I'm familiar with the difference between _jego_ and _go_; that wasn't my primary question.  I just wanted to know if the prepositions could ever take any "non-_n_ pronouns."  I suppose the answer is "no," which (I think) I'm happy to hear.


----------



## Thomas1

elroy said:


> Thanks to everyone for your responses.  I'm familiar with the difference between _jego_ and _go_; that wasn't my primary question. I just wanted to know if the prepositions could ever take any "non-_n_ pronouns." I suppose the answer is "no," which (I think) I'm happy to hear.


If you have personal pronouns in mind then, I believe, it is true. 


Tom


----------



## elroy

Yes, I'm only talking about personal pronouns here.  Sorry, I should have made that clearer.


----------

